

Sites that pushed JavaScript to the limit - riledhel
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/2011-review-20-sites-pushed-javascript-limit

======
eiji
I think "Linux in your browser" was the limit in 2011:

<http://bellard.org/jslinux/>

~~~
jbuzbee
Totally agreed. Emulating an entire x86 CPU, and booting a Linux image over
the network in javascript? And it's fast enough to be completely usable? Jaw-
dropping achievement.

------
digitalsushi
I think that "top n" lists of things might be the 2011 web cliche of the year,
but there was one gem on there that was worth the view. Check out the beercamp
link (<http://2011.beercamp.com/>) - it does something I have never seen
before. It hijacks the scroll bar and instead of a y-axis scroll, it zooms
towards the center of the screen, pushing the outer elements larger and then
off-screen. I just like to see examples like this that make me challenge my
expectations of what an interface can be. (Not that I am an interface designer
- it would be fascinating to grab a coffee with people that are and hear some
other non-obvious ways of letting a viewer steer a web browser)

I'm sure we'd cry bloody murder to see this replace the "top left, scroll
down" model, though.

~~~
talmand
That's pretty cool but I can only get it to work on Chrome. Every other
browser the website is severely broken for me.

What browser are you viewing this in?

~~~
timdoug
Works for me in Safari.

------
superasn
How is gmail.com missing from this list? Before gmail you could hardly notice
any email provider using XMLHTTP requests to load their mail, search, etc.

It just my opinion, but to me it's always gmail which made it a normal-
everyday-thing for sites to use Javascript so tightly across browsers. And
they keep adding a ton of features like automatic email update (remember the
check email buttons?), dragging/sorting contacts, inline chat, etc which may
appear seamless but definitely push Javascript to the limit.

~~~
ig1
It predates 2011

~~~
superasn
well, facebook.com is on the list too.

~~~
torial
Not sure if this is the criteria -- but Facebook's Timeline feature was
recently added and appears to me to be JS heavy.

------
gkoberger
There were some good examples, but most didn't push JS to the limit. About
half were merely "cool sites that use JS".

------
murloc
<http://repl.it/> should be on this list. I don't think anything on this list
comes even close to compiling CPython, Ruby and Lua to JS.

------
romac
I would also have added <http://codecs.ofmlabs.org> which features _hand-
ported_ MP3 and ALAC decoders.

------
sp332
Well if they have the Windows Phone demo, they shouldn't forget the Ubuntu
demo: <http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/>

~~~
Synaesthesia
That's really well done. The Windows 7 demo not running on WP7 was a little
funny, but hey, I guess they don't have to.

------
pg_bot
I was surprised to see that <http://www.drawastickman.com/> was not on the
list.

~~~
pefavre
Sure, this one is amazing.

------
pkrumins
It's missing <http://www.browserling.com>.

------
gulbrandr
Three.js demos and baroque.me are amazing!

~~~
draven
I stumbled upon three.js demos when looking for Javascript plotting libs
yesterday and I couldn't believe the stuff it can do rendering on a canvas. It
was a big "I really underestimated Javascript" moment.

------
voodootikigod
Any list like this without <http://140byt.es> and
<http://js1k.com/2011-dysentery/> are incomplete IMHO.

------
sunsu
I think it's fairly ridiculous that jQuery Mobile is on the list, but Sencha
Touch is not.

~~~
MrNibbles
Agreed. That and Pusher is not built on Node, rather on Event Machine.

------
kittxkat
Wow, this list has both some amazing sites but also rather meh-ish sites. And
also thanks for the amazing comments, there are some really cool suggestions
(as the Ubuntu online demo -- never knew that existed. Thanks!)

------
heyadam
<http://eightbit.me> should be on there.

